# VapeCon 2019 - the story in pictures



## Silver

*VapeCon 2019* was a special event indeed. A celebration of all that is vaping in South Africa - over 2 full days of vaping greatness. It was a super effort from all involved. This year, we had an even bigger representation from the international vendor community - showing continued interest in the South African vaping industry.

Once again, the passion and spirit behind each and every attendee and exhibitor is what makes this event so special.

We are going to share the story using the professional pictures that were taken. We will try give commentary and insights as we go. As always, feel free to add in your own commentary or perspective as we go along. If you see yourself in a photo, let us know!

We would like to give credit to the amazing photographer *Francois Booyens* and his team - who captured the event for us for the 4th year. His photographic skill and ability to relate to people, spotting special moments as they happen is what makes his work super! Thank you Francois!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just for the record here is the handsome photographer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is the gorgeous Videographer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Mmmm , me thinks you got cheated ... 5 pictures in all , hope you did'nt pay too much ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Mmmm , me thinks you got cheated ... 5 pictures in all , hope you did'nt pay too much ?



Plenty more to come!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My main man @Oupa! Red Pill Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Christos sending free stuff into the crowd with great style! Hi Ho @Silver keeping an eye on things and me talking crap on the mic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex from Canada doing a Swan impression!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dr Vapes having a fine time!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check the grin on Hi Ho @Silver's face!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me the best part of VapeCon's is the camaraderie! Hi Ho @Silver and @SAVaper!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Mr Hardwicks crew! Not sure what @method1 is doing with that funny face!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Say no more!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Queue time! These guys are always first in the queue!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rebel Revolution Vape @BaD Mountain and the free coffee while waiting in the queue! They are a welcome sight especially when it's a dash cold... at least it wasn't that cold this year!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

ECIGSSA Tags!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Security standing by! But everyone was very well behaved!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! @Cor getting a nice prize for being first in the queue!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver on patrol outside!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Getting the crowds excited with some early morning cloud blowing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Countdown to the opening of VapeCon 2019! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who wants some free stuff? Bring me a packet of smokes and the mod is yours! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, the crowds are warmed up! Let's try that mass cloud blowing again!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time! Let's get in! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

After all the months of hard work, it's all systems go and all light are green! Hi Ho @Silver is a happy Man!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Twisp boys (@Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha) and me having a selfie! I had to change my t-shirt because I spilt gravy on my white t-shirt! What a goose!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The calm before the storm!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wonder who that is behind the cloud?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Am I allowed to comment?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Bearded Viking and Fiki from CT going live!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stroodlepuff and her girls doing a giveaway!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> The Mr Hardwicks crew! Not sure what @method1 is doing with that funny face!
> View attachment 182977



Thats' my normal face, it takes a lot of concentration to keep up my "public" face and you caught me off guard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

The effort put in by the exhibiting vendors at VapeCon 2019 was amazing. We were lucky to have some of the best vendors locally and internationally with us at the event.

Here is *h2vape*, which was also a VapeCon 2019 event sponsor. Thanks to Philip, Wally, Raheem and the whole @h2vape team for your support and involvement!

A great team with lots of smiles:







The h2vape promotional ladies were out in full force!




Giveaway on stage




They had this fascinating vapour ring blowing machine. Wow, those rings it blew every now and then were spectacular!




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Another VapeCon 2019 Event Sponsor was none other than vaping distributor *Hashtag Vapes*!

A big thanks to Jarryd @Jaz, @Sharty and the whole Hashtag Vapes team for all their effort and support!

Pristine stand , professional and elegant:




@Sharty at the stand - ready to serve with a smile:




@Rob Fisher posing with the Hashtag Vapes promotional staff




GBom Vapes team being represented at the Hashtag Vapes stand. Was great to see the GBom team at VapeCon!




On stage ready for a great giveaway




GBom Vapes team deliberating...




Hanging banner showing some of the great brands being represented:




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

*Vape King* was also a super VapeCon 2019 Event Sponsor

We have big appreciation for all their involvement and support - helping to make this a great event! Thank you to @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo , @Dr Phil and the whole Vape King team!

The Vape King stand - ready for the event!




Thumbs up from the VK team !




Handing out brochures...




Customer smiles!




On stage for a giveaway...




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nadia's name should be changed to Happy Face!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

While we are with Happy Face here is one with her holding my Stratum V4 Davrw DL Combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stroodlepuff and Hi Ho @Silver

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Lucky Draws!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stroodlepuff and Hi Ho @Silver
> View attachment 183133


Oh gosh that's awful 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meeting and chatting to @Asterix

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@ARYANTO winning a lucky draw! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Room Fogger also hitting a stroke of luck with a lucky draw!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And another lucky winner! @GerritVisagie scoring some loot!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Rooigevaar showing Hi Ho @Silver some love!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Durban Boys giving the cameraman a thumbs up! Mark from Hazeworks!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver giving instructions! @Alex and his son with @Rowan Francis and @Christos busy in the background!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A squonker paying close attention to the stage!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me scoring a Vaporesso GEN on special at @h2vape and announcing the special at the same time! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stroodlepuff and two of her team! By Vaper for Vapers! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver very satisfied with his meal! The food was awesome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are having a great time at VapeCon 2019!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are also having a JOL!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pitstop time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up, none other than *Twisp*

A big thank you to Melanie, @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and the whole Twisp team for all your efforts and support. It was great to have you with us!

@Mic Lazzari chatting to @Rob Fisher . Stand looking great behind them




Twisp team - friendly and smiles allround




@Rob Fisher posing with @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari . It was amazing, every time one walked past the Twisp stand there were big discussions being held and lots of smiles, jokes and laughter.




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known local juicemaker *Mr Hardwick's
*
A big thank you to Joel @method1 , Adrian and the Hardwicks team for all your support and efforts. You guys are great and it was super to have you with us!

Stand all ready!




@method1 being interviewed by @Rob Fisher . Always a good vibe and lots of laughs !




Lots of activity.... getting ready....




A new juice! White Rabbit!




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known local vaping retailer *Vapers Corner*

A big thank you to Craig, Riaan, Divan and the whole @Vapers Corner team for your ongoing involvement and support. Always fabulous to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand looks great and is ready to go!




Serving up a storm - great deals and lots of activity




Craig @Craig0 in action




Friendly smiles and a great vibe




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is another well-known vaping retailer *Vaperite*

A big thanks to Barry and the whole @Vaperite South Africa team for your ongoing support, commitment and involvement. You guys had a great presence and it's always a pleasure to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand is ready - looking good!




Final checks, preparations and deliberations... Couldn't miss those bright screens...




Concentration.... 
Respect for being able to keep that pod system balancing in your mouth 




Great brands being represented. Service with a smile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known Cape Town based juicemaker *Vapour Mountain*

A big thank you to Benji @Oupa , Chrystel and the Vapour Mountain team for your ongoing support of this great event. It is always superb to have you guys with us and enjoy the spirit and camaraderie that has developed over the years.

Stand looked slick and professional! Ready!




Friendly faces and the man himself, @Oupa in the front!




Not only marketing his juices and contract manufacturing services, but also the collaboration juices with @Rude Rudi , who was on his stand too!




@Oupa in action !




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is successful local vaping distributor, *Vape Republic*

A big thank you to Akeel and the whole @Vape Republic team for your ongoing support, positive energy and commitment. It was fantastic to have you guys with us at VapeCon!

Stand ready. Near the entrance and very striking.




And a view from above...




Friendly faces - always smiling and a good vibe. That's Akeel and I think Anees




Helping customers and testing out the liquids. That's @Jengz who was helping out Vape Republic and @King Flum on the left.




More smiles and good vibes




Vape Republic also won the local vendor unreleased juice shootout comp with a juice that was subsequently launched in their 8Ball range. Here's the pic with the certificate at their stand!




Group shot!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established and well-known local retailer *The eCig Store*

A big thank you to Shamima and @The eCigStore team for your ongoing support, involvement and positive energy over the years. It's always great to have you guys with us at VapeCon!

Stand is ready - last few preparations...




Chatting to the boss lady Shamima - always lovely and such warmth from their team




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up, the *Vapour Product Association (VPA)*

A big thanks to Kabir, Thembinkosi and the @VPASA team for their ongoing support and involvement at VapeCon. 

Early in the morning. Ready!




Thembinkosi giving us a talk on stage...




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Michtique - Chubby Gorilla SA*

A big thanks to Michelle and her team for the ongoing support! And to Charles from Chubby Gorilla for making the trip to be with us. It was fantastic.

Stand is ready and looking great!




Laughter and smiles. Good vibes!




Group shot!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

Thanks for the photies @Rob Fisher and @Silver ..was great reliving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping distributor *White-Snow*

Thank you to Gabriella, Ridwaan and the @White-Snow team for all your effort and support. Your presence was fantastic!

All ready to go! They had a long stand, this was the left hand portion with the lounge:




The right hand side. Looking super!




Aspire was also represented on their stand:




Promotional staff !




Hanging banner...




They had a fantastically talented mod artist on their stand. He was decorating mods with different coloured koki pens. Very interesting.




Group shot!


----------



## Silver

Next up is KZN-based juicemaker *Thrifty Clouds*

Thank you to Wayne @Wayne pieterse and the Thrifty Clouds team for your support and involvement!

Stand ready !




Thrifty Clouds team posing in the aisle!




Giveaways on stage...




Juice shot!




Thrifty Clouds also took third place in the Vendor Unreleased Juice Shootout Competition. Here is @Wayne pieterse posing with the certificate!


----------



## Christos

Some pics from the Cloud Comp!




Some Girl Power showing the men how its done!







@Rob Fisher Showing the kids how its done!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known international hardware brand *Vaporesso *

A big thank you to Dennis and the whole @Vaporesso team for your ongoing support, involvement and excitement around VapeCon. It is always great to have you with us!

They had a large stand and it was fabulous. This was the view from the one side:




And from the other side...




Giveaways and activities on stage - with inflatable dice!




Outside Wingflag




Lots of new and exciting devices at their stand. The Podstick and the (now) famous Gen among them...




Popper banner on stage...




Vaporesso also won the VapeCon 2019 Best Stand competition. Congrats and well deserved! Receiving the trophy on stage:




Group shot!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up - another well-known international hardware brand *SMOK*!

A big thank you to Mengli and the whole SMOK team for your ongoing support, effort and involvement. You had a fabulous presence at VapeCon and it was a pleasure to have you with us!

Stand was slick and professional. A lot of effort and it showed!




Friendly service and smiles - showcasing the latest SMOK devices!




Lets have a closer look at that!




Giveaway on stage...




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

And our Cloud comp Winners!

In first Place @Cameron whittle



In Second Place and a great victory seeing as she was up against the men @Nirvana Haripersad






Tagging @JiveshB

In third place @wackytebacky



and another of @Cameron whittle with one of the judges @Craig3vans




And Lastly a very big thank you to our judges @Rashid Essop Moosa , @Craig3vans and @The Beard (Brent)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa

Thanks to you guys on behalf of the tricking community for your efforts brothers and Uncles @Christos 
@Silver @Rob Fisher 
Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos !

A big congrats to the Cloud Comp winners @Cameron whittle , @Nirvana Haripersad and @wackytebacky !!


And a big thank you to @Rashid Essop Moosa and the rest of the judges @Craig3vans and @The Beard
You guys are amazing, thanks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known international juicemaker *Ruthless Vapor*

A big thank you to Ramon, Jigs, Blake and the Ruthless team for your effort, involvement and ongoing support. Was great to have you with us!

Stand set up and ready - showcasing all the latest juices




Smiles and friendly vibes




Giveaway on stage - can't miss the skateboards!




Happy staff - fun times




Group shot!




Another group shot at the Photo Wall - with Ramon pointing out the Ruthless logo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up, international juicemaker *Dr Vapes *being represented in SA as *Dr Vapes South Africa*

A big thank you to Nicole, Erwin, Mo and the whole team for your effort and involvement. And the help and advice regarding the trick competition. It was great to have you guys with us and your presence was super! 

Stand is ready, looking great!




Lots of action and service with a smile!




Thanks to Dr Vapes for giving us the trick tutorial and demonstration on stage. Here is Erwin showing us how its done.




Outside queue banner




Mo, the Doctor himself. With the signature white labcoat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international vape distributor *Vape Guys*

A big thank you to Yan and the Vape Guys team for the effort and commitment from far. You guys had a super presence and it was great to have you with us at VapeCon!

View from above - stand ready and looking great!




Action, lots of testing and sampling of various juices!




Hanging banner




Promotional staff posing in front of the Infusion E-Liquid graphic wall!




Outside wing flag




Lets have some fun - team pose!




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known international juicemaker *IVG Premium E-Liquid*

A big thanks to David, Deepika and the whole IVG team for your ongoing involvement and support. Its great to have you with us and we appreciate all the efforts!

Stunning stand - very striking




Smiles and showcasing the latest




Giveaway on stage...




Happy customer!




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Zap! Juice*

A big thank you to Galina and her team for their involvement, support and effort from far. We appreciate it. Was great to have you with us and your presence was super!

Stand ready and looking great




Final preparations and getting ready




Juice!




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Ohmboyz Drip City*

A big thank you to Alex @Ohmboyz Drip City for your support and effort from far. Great to see such a good spirit develop between ODC and the South African vaping community!

The main man - founder and chief - Alex - in action! 




Some serious cloudage going on at the stand!




Product !




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Rebel Revolution Vape*

A big thank you to Kobus @BaD Mountain and the whole Rebel Revolution Vape team for your ongoing support and involvement! And for the excellent coffee in the queue yet again! It is always a pleasure to have you guys with us!

Stand is ready!




Juice!




Outside queue banner




Posing with @BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain

@Silver It was an awesome event, thank you guys for all your hard work!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Prime Vape*

A big thanks to Max and the whole Prime team for your ongoing support, involvement and efforts. It's great to see a juice line grow from strength to strength!

Stand is ready and looking great!!




Giveaway on stage




Hanging banner - taken early in the morning before opening




Lets blow some Prime clouds!




Group photo showing the certificate for taking the second place in the Local Vendor unreleased juice shootout competition! Congrats Max and team! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The eCigStore

Thanks Silver and Team..
Only a pleasure. 
Positive Vibes Always...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to *LIQUA *and *HATS VAPECLUB*, distributors of juices and vaping gear represented by OTP Distributors

A big thank you to Joao, Scilla and the whole team for your ongoing support and involvement. Always great to have your friendly support and good vibes with us at VapeCon!

*LIQUA *stand ready and looking good




Juice!




Thumbs up!




*HATS VAPECLUB* - ready!




Manning the stand




Balcony banner promoting Airscream, one of the products being represented

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on to established local vaping retailer *Gadget Fundi*

Thank you to Gino and the Gadget Fundi team for your ongoing support and involvement. You had a great presence and super offerings for the attendees at VapeCon!

All ready...




Thumbs up




View from above




Team shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Fcukin' Flava*

Thanks to the Fcukin' Flava team for your support and involvement - and to Gino from Gadget Fundi who helped, guided and represented them. You guys had a great presence!

Stand ready and looking good!




Thumbs up!




Smiles and good vibes




Great team shot including representatives from Gadget Fundi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on to established local vaping distributor *Gatecrasher Vape House* who also represented *Nasty Juice South Africa*

A big thank you to Caitlin and the Gatecrasher Vape House team for your ongoing support, effort and involvement. It was great to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand ready - Gatecreasher on the left and Nasty Juice on the right




Juice sampling ready !




Nasty Juice shot!




Smiles from the Nasty folk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Cloudy O Funky (COF)*

A big thanks to Yusof and the COF team for all the effort, involvement and support - from far. You had a great presence and it was super to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand ready - very colourful 




Final preparations




Smiles from the staff




Promotional staff photo




Team shot in front of the COF stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next is local distributor *Solos Cloud Distribution*

A big thanks to Rayaan and the whole Solos Cloud team for your effort, involvement and energy. Great to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand is ready - very colourful - with a green lawn!




Action - lots of juice tasting




Giveaway on stage. That's uncle Joe representing Solos Cloud




Fun picture at the stand




Juice shot!




Team shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known international juicemaker *Riot Squad*

A big thank you to Peter and the Riot Squad team for your efforts, involvement and support from far. You had a super stand and a great presence!

Stand ready - final preparations




View from above




Serving customers




Peter posing!




Thumbs up




Giveaway on stage




Hanging banner




Team shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to *Avoria*, international juicemaker and co packer for other brands

A big thanks to Florian and the Avoria team for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us. Your stand and presence was great at the event!

Stand ready, early in the morning




Striking graphics!




Helping the customers sample some juice




Team shot - thumbs up and smiling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local distributor *Flux Distro*, who represented various brands on their stand - including Hazeworks, Null and Coil Factor.

A big thanks to Deon and the Flux team for your ongoing involvement and support. Great to have you with us and the brands you represent!

Final preparations on the stand early in the morning. I think that's @MarkDBN from Hazeworks on the far right.




Hanging banner




Team pose from Null and Coil Factor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is well-known international juicemaker *Vape Dinner Lady*

They were represented and guided by Flux Distro, so a big thank you to Deon from Flux and the Vape Dinner Lady team for the effort, support and involvement!

Stand ready and looking good!




New Dinner Lady Pod Device




Dinner Lady smile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Next up, international juicemaker *Dr Vapes *being represented in SA as *Dr Vapes South Africa*
> 
> A big thank you to Nicole, Erwin, Mo and the whole team for your effort and involvement. And the help and advice regarding the trick competition. It was great to have you guys with us and your presence was super!
> 
> Stand is ready, looking great!
> 
> View attachment 183716
> 
> 
> Lots of action and service with a smile!
> 
> View attachment 183717
> 
> 
> Thanks to Dr Vapes for giving us the trick tutorial and demonstration on stage. Here is Erwin showing us how its done.
> 
> View attachment 183718
> 
> 
> Outside queue banner
> 
> View attachment 183719
> 
> 
> Mo, the Doctor himself. With the signature white labcoat!
> 
> View attachment 183720



Love the doctors' jackets!


----------



## Silver

Moving on to international juicemaker *Ultimate Juice*

A big thanks to Rod and the Ultimate Juice team for your involvement, support and effort from far. It was great to have you with us!

Stand looking great and well branded




View from above




Giveaway on stage...




Hanging banner - early in the morning before opening




Customer thumbs up and a smile 




Smiling staff shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next is international juicemaker *Fantastic Juice*!

A big thanks to Jamie and the Fantastic team! Thank you for the support and involvement from far. It was a pleasure to have you with us!

Preparations - getting the stand ready...




Fantastic cap!




View from above - extremely colourful branding!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Moving on to established local vaping retailer *The Vape Gurus*

A big thank you to Ruan and the The Vape Gurus team for your ongoing support and involvement. Always great to have you with us and thank you for all the efforts!

Stand ready... the TVG bar with cocktail tables!




Product shots - great displays







Team shot - smiles allround!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Solar Juice*

A big thank you to Naeem and the Solar Juice team for your support and involvement. And for all the efforts put in from afar. Was great to have you with us and your presence was super!

Stand ready to go!




View from above - impressive graphics




Great team shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *A4S Vapes*

A big thank you to Rishaad and the A4S team for your ongoing support and involvement. It was great to have you with us again! Super effort and your presence was great!

Stand ready - very colourful and great branding!




Founder and chief Rishaad in action




Outside queue banner




Team shot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to international juicemaker *Troy Clouds*

A big thanks to Faris and the Troy Clouds team for your ongoing support and involvement. And appreciation for your efforts from far! Great to have you with us!

Smiles while serving customers




Testing out juices




View from above - LiquidKiss branding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Pukka Juice*

A big thank you to Abid and the Pukka Juice team for your support and involvement! And congrats on the great efforts from far. Your presence was super! It was a pleasure having you guys with us!

Stand ready and looking great! Colourful and impactful branding!




Friendly smiles from the team to help with the juice tasting!




Juice shot!




Group shot - smiles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international hardware manufacturer *Sigelei*

A big thanks to Ivy and the Sigelei team for your support and involvement from far. It was great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to international juicemaker *Boost Liquid*

A big thank you to the Boost team for your support and involvement. And for your efforts from far. Your presence was great and it was super to have you with us at VapeCon!

Stand ready and looking super!!




Friendly service - always smiling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juice maker *California Grown E-liquid*

A big thanks to the California Grown team - but also to Deon from Flux Distro who facilitated them and was representing them. Great to have you with us - thank you for the support!

All ready - lots of laughs and smiles!



Preparing to taste a juice!




View from above

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vape store and distributor *Cloud Kings*

A big thank you to Mohammed and the Cloud Kings team for your ongoing support and involvement. It was great to have you with us again!

Stand ready - super team shot!




Hanging banner - during preparations




Promotional staff - promoting Cloud Nurdz juice




Posing in front of the Cloud Nurdz wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Dala E-Juice Co*

A big thank you to Dale and the Dala team for your ongoing support and efforts! Thanks for the good vibes and congrats on your presence - it looked fantastic!

Stand ready - striking colourful graphics!




Activity, chats and final preparations




Team shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Cosmic Dropz*

A big thank you to Muhammad and your team for the ongoing support, involvement and effort. It was great to have you guys with us again!

Stand ready - tables about to be uncovered




Lets have a vape!




Team pose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next is local juicemaker *DNA Juice*

A big thanks to Annemarie and the DNA team for your support and involvement. Super efforts, your presence was great!

Stand ready - graphics looked super!




Promoting the brand!




Staff shot at the stand!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local retailer and DIY specialist* BLCK Flavour*

A big thank you to @Richio from BLCK for your ongoing support and involvement. And a big thanks to you and your team for the help and assistance with the DIY competition juices yet again. We appreciate it hugely. Always great to have you with us!

Am so disappointed that there wasn't a single picture of your actual stand! Apologies for this @Richio ! 
But we know your team was there and in support as always

Here are the BLCK promotional staff captured having a bite to eat outside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local retailer *Wisto Vapes*

A big thanks to Christo and your team for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us!

Team shot at the stand!




Outside queue banner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local specialist in hand made vape accessories *Bearded Viking Customs*

A big thank you to Brent and your team for the support and involvement. And also huge appreciation to Brent for helping out @Christos and the team with the competition judging. It was great to have you with us!

Smiles from the representatives at the stand!




Brent (with the red cap and beard) having a good chat and handshake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Lungasm Premium E-Liquid*

A big thank you to Khalid and the Lungasm team for your ongoing support and involvement. Thanks for all the efforts. It was great to have you with us again!

Team shot at the stand!




Juice - including some of the new releases

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice line *Eastern Delights* - the collaboration between JOOSE-E-LIQZ and Decadent Clouds

A big thank you to Naeem @Naeemhoosen and your colleagues for the ongoing support and involvement at VapeCon! We appreciate the efforts and you guys had a great presence!

Stand structure ready and looking good!




Team at the stand with the samples set up! That's @Naeemhoosen on the right hand side making a phone call...



Sampling the real beverage and then tasting the matching juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up was the joint stand by local juicemaker *Cloudworx* and local coilmaker *White Collar*

A big thanks to Sarfraz @BATMAN from Cloudworx and the White Collar team for the support and involvement. Congrats on your efforts. It was super to have you guys with us!

Team shot at the stand!




@BATMAN posing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is a stand that was shared by two local juicemakers - *Fresh E-liquid *and *Pulse E-Liquid*

Thank you to Abdur-raaziq from Fresh and to the Pulse team for your support and involvement. Congrats on the efforts. It was great to have you with us!

Stand structure ready on preparation day




Fresh and ready!




Smiles and laughter at the stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international Vape magazine Vapouround. They were our UK and Europe media partner for the event. 

Thank you to Zeahna and the Vapouround team for your support, effort and involvement from far! We appreciate it

Getting ready




Balcony banner




Ready - magazines on display

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Dripmore E-Liquids*

A big thanks to Kate and the Dripmore team for your support and involvement. Great efforts from far and it was super to have you guys with us!

Stand ready - final preparations - looking super




Action and tasting on the stand




Product shot




Team shot! A super energetic and friendly group of guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Satovape*

A big thanks to Sataar and his team for the support and involvement. Congrats on the efforts. Was good to have you with us

Team shot




Products!




Activity at the stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Streamline Vape Co* - who showcased the Juice Head brand

A big thanks to Jeff and his team for the support and involvement. And always for the efforts from far! Thank you - it was great to have you with us!

From above - the stand can be seen on the right hand side of the picture




Staff pose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local wholesaler *Cannatrade Africa*

A big thanks to Stephen and his team for the support and involvement. Congrats on the efforts. It was great to have you with us.

Stand in action and colourful!







Team shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Steeped Juice*

A big thanks to Dylan and the Steeped Juice team for your efforts, involvement and support. Congrats, you had a great presence. It was super to have you with us.

Stand ready - different and unique




They had a special laser machine / display at the back of the stand which was amazing and eye-catching. Here it is in action - producing their logo




Product shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local retailer and DIY specialist *E-Liquid Concentrates*

A big thank you to Imraan (@Momo121) and his team for the support and involvement. Congrats on the efforts. It was super to have you with us!

Stand ready...




Product shot





Smiles and friendly service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping distributor *Silverskies Vape Distro*

A big thanks to Hiteshen and your team for the support and involvement. It was great to have you with us!

Final preparations...




Team shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping distributor *OhmTech-SA*

A big thanks to Derick and his team for their support and involvement. Great to see you guys at VapeCon and thank you for the efforts.

Stand structure ready on preparation day




Products on display and ready!




Thumbs up!


----------



## Silver

Next up is local retailer* Severus Vape Co*

A big thank you to Ahmed @Ahmed Kara for your support and involvement. Thanks for the efforts Ahmed - it was great to have you with us.

The only picture we could find was this one - and it pretty much summed up the Severus Vape stand for most of VapeCon. Very long queues! This photo doesnt show it fully - it was much longer than shown. I presume going for all the great deals. Congrats @Ahmed Kara your offerings clearly were in demand!


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *One Hit Wonder*

A big thanks to Bert and the One Hit Wonder team for your support and involvement. As well as your efforts from far. It is highly appreciated!

Posing at the stand




Product shot


----------



## Silver

Lets not forget our organisers stand - *ECIGSSA / VAPECON!*

A big thank you to the whole team that worked tirelessly on so many things to make sure that everything ran as smoothly as possible. You are all fantastic! 

Stand ready on preparation day - handing out vendor packs and helping exhibitors with questions




@Christos in the foreground pacing fast making sure that everything is running smoothly with the competitions (presumably). Team behind the stand manning the juice competitions and doing preparations. It seemed like we were preparing for things all the time!




Making sure the various juice competitions were running well and taken care of







Hanging banner




Some fun at the stand - a bit of dancing




Posing with Timo ODV




Group shot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

And some amazing shots of the tricksters in the VapeCon 2019 Trick Competition!
I couldn't help myself but there are a lot of amazing captures right here!

It takes some serious skills to do these tricks and the entrants were nothing short of spectacular!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

and our VapeCon 2019 Trickster Champions!

In 1st place we have @Tumelo.





2nd Place Ricardo




and in 3rd place we have @Yuvan_singh





Your performance was outstanding gentleman and I look forward to seeing the 2020 competition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

What is @Rob Fisher up to here??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

And the DIY comp winners!

First place we have @Green Ranger with his questionable name of juice (But it worked wonders!)
DD Melons!






In 2nd Place we have @Sareph with Coco-Pine Dreams!



And Finally we have the bearded king of Meyerton @Steyn777 with Milk that tart.
sorry @Steyn777 maybe next year if you dont trim the beard and lose your magical wizarding powers.



Link to the recipes if you would like to mix these winner juices!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-diy-competition-results.t62044/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you @Christos - wonderful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

